# The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 9, 2009)

I wanted to just mention that I had found at SermonAudio.com the entire Audiobook of "The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination" by Loraine Boettner,This,to me,is very exciting!,This book was foundational for me in understanding Predestination,I believe it is the finest work on the subject and I'm sure there are many here who have also greatly benefitted from this fine work,Thanks go to SermonAudio and other who help bring this about.The enclosed link will bring up this book in 26 parts which took me about 25 mins. to download,what a blessing and it's free!
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspe%20aker&Keyword=Loraine^Boettner
Note:I cant get the link to work but if you cut and paste this link it will work,Thanks!


----------



## Berean (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspe aker&Keyword=Loraine^Boettner


----------



## Wayne (Sep 9, 2009)

More on Boettner here:

PCA Historical Center: Papers of Loraine Boettner - Manuscript Collection # 65


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 9, 2009)

Berean said:


> http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspe aker&Keyword=Loraine^Boettner



Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

